# Wheelchair Assistance



## R_DSilva (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello,

My wife is travelling to Bangkok at the end of October 2012 with her mother who needs wheelchair assistance. 

Would anybody be able to help me with the name of an Agency in Bangkok who will provide a person for 4-5 days (8-10 hours per day) who can help with the wheelchair. It would be highly appreciated.

Thanks !!

Roland


----------

